# Campsite on Lake Como



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

The good lady Bill and me are thinking of going over to Italy sometime in June. I have found what looks like a nice little site called Magic Lake near the villages of Dongo and Gravedona. Has anyone stayed there or heard any reports of it? Would welcome any comments, good or otherwise.
Thanks, Nick.


----------



## gibbo (May 1, 2005)

Ah Como.... spent two glorious weeks on a campsite on the lake edge at Mennagio years ago.................. me and Mrs Gibbo in a two man tent....

Sorry I cannot help you with your question but Lake Como is luvverly....


----------

